# Branch Saver Cabling System by All Gear, Inc



## Tr33Climb3r (May 23, 2011)

Just a quick simple demonstration of it.

YouTube - ‪Branch Saver Cabling System‬&rlm;


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 24, 2011)

I like it, nice vid :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. Just make sure to be light on the tension with the Mechanical Advantage. The cable should be neither to tight or lose. But also have no droop in the line. It is not a cobra system.


----------



## Kottonwood (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for this vid, it was very informative. I just ordered some of this stuff and will be using it for the first time in a couple of weeks. Really it is a pretty awesome system. I like the idea of dynamic cabling and not drilling but I can never get customers to spring for the cobra cable, this stuff is much more affordable. I really don't even have to change my price from steel cable because this stuff is so much easier to install.


----------



## deevo (Sep 24, 2012)

Tr33Climb3r said:


> Just a quick simple demonstration of it.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Branch Saver Cabling System‬&rlm;



I just ordered some today from treestuff.com! Thanks for that video, made my decision easy! I was just about to order the more expensive of you know what! I have a few oaks lined up to cable next week!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Sep 25, 2012)

had to install some this past spring in school. its handy stuff and the trees like it too! Once you have one side on the other side can be challenging getting your line back through. This stuff grows with the tree too!


----------



## deevo (Sep 26, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> had to install some this past spring in school. its handy stuff and the trees like it too! Once you have one side on the other side can be challenging getting your line back through. This stuff grows with the tree too!



Good stuff, I have some to install Monday, plus a few others, maybe I will wait for those jobs and let you do them! lol! Seriously this system looks better then the steel cable for numerous reasons. Did you have the trees pretensioned when you set it up? I got the 300' roll from treestuff.com and a few other goodies. It will be here tomorrow, just checked the fedex shipping order.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Sep 27, 2012)

We did no pretensioning. It isn't supposed to be tight. Basically cabling is for holding the tree together and cobra is for when/if the tree does split the cable will keep it from smashing whatever is underneath it. That's what we were told anyways.


----------



## deevo (Sep 27, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> We did no pretensioning. It isn't supposed to be tight. Basically cabling is for holding the tree together and cobra is for when/if the tree does split the cable will keep it from smashing whatever is underneath it. That's what we were told anyways.



Yeah that is the way I usually do it as well, in the video here looks like it was tensioned a little. Anyone else add any info on this?


----------



## Kottonwood (Sep 28, 2012)

I just set my first one of these yesterday, damn that was easy. We have a large high vis tree that we will be doing right downtown in a week or two. 

I pretensioned because it makes it easier to work with the cable. The cable should not be tight but taught.

The cable is dynamic so it will stretch, leaving it loose to allow more stretch is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## deevo (Sep 29, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I just set my first one of these yesterday, damn that was easy. We have a large high vis tree that we will be doing right downtown in a week or two.
> 
> I pretensioned because it makes it easier to work with the cable. The cable should not be tight but taught.
> 
> The cable is dynamic so it will stretch, leaving it loose to allow more stretch is overkill in my opinion.



Thanks Patriot exctly what I was told/thought. I am doing 2 Oaks Monday. Practised a few splices, man should of started using this a long time ago!


----------

